# Word of the Day - Annotate



## debodun (Jun 3, 2021)

Annotate (verb) - add text to a document giving explanation or comment.

The student added much annotation to his doctorate thesis.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 3, 2021)

You just snuck yours in, Deb, as I was just getting ready to post one.

In the future when visiting a restaurant, upon receiving a poor meal and/or service, I will annotate on the receipt why no tip was given.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2021)

Annotated copies of challenging books, 
often offer multiple differing interpretations of possible meanings of each section, in the separate section of a wide margin next to them,
for the reader to think about.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 3, 2021)

U.S.C.A. stands for United States Code _Annotated_. Annotated means volumes/titles have case law references/citations included as supplements.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 3, 2021)

My daughter bought me a huge bible with annotates  explaining in detail what the chapter is all about.


----------

